# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام جــديــد المدرب الذي يصلح للمنتخب المغربي

## xmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي
ولكن لوفيه لاكمات للجامعة  احسن
لانها جامعة الاموال  لرئيسها وسماسره 
وليست جامعة كرة القدم
والله حتى الان ماني عارف
حتى اسم رئيسها
 من المفروض ان يكون من اهل كرة القدم وله ماضي فيها
حتى يعرفه الكل
وليس انه كان رئيس فريق
لان هؤلاء لايهتمون بكرة القدم
المهم عندهم هو تبيض الاموال فقط  
2004
كانوا ناقصين من اهمية بادوا الزاكي ورغم دلك وصل الى النهاية
وهدا وعدهم بالكاس
00000000000000000000000000000
هناك بعض المدربين ليست لديهم اي  شهرة
ونحن نفتح لهم باب الشهرة  عبر المنتخب
وبتمن خيالي
وما الفرق بين هدا وبادوالزاكي 
//
//
//  
ولكن هدا جاب لينا الطانسيوا والسكر لمغاربة فالراس وتهرس الطبالي والكراسى

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

شكرا لك أخي على الفيديو المضحك
ولكن تلك الصفعات تلزم الفهري وجماعته 
هم السبب الاول والرئيسي لهاته النكسات المتوالية علينا
والتي ان شاء الله تكون سبب في إقالتهم من مناصبهم

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي فعلا نتمنى من قلوبنا هذا واكثر لانهم اسفزوا مشاعر المغاربة
مشكور على الموضوع 
تقبل مروري

----------

